# new grow



## grass hopper (Aug 21, 2016)

just started,  BLUE DREAM
                  GORILLA GLUE
                  INCREDIBLE BULK
                  PAKISTAN VALLEY
                  Y-GRIEGA
                  LSD
                  BLACK BERRY DREAM
                  SOUR DIESEL
                  HEADBAND AKA S.D.
                  JACK HERER

will add pics as they progress..


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice line up GH..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, what a lot of great strains!  Looking forward to following aliong.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope the Blue Dream comes out better for you than it did me. The yield was great and now that it has cured, the flavor is great but the High is mediocre to me.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 22, 2016)

after thg mentioned JACK HERER, I realized i had (3) fem seeds ssc had sent as freebees. i started those as well. forgot to put on list. update list now.. Yea pup, a friend had pushed and pushed till finally i started my biggest group, blue dream. will know them pretty well a few months from now. sorry to hear that..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope yours is better. It may just be me with the Blue Dream as several of my friends love the Blue Dream and say it knocks their socks off. I have taken opiates for so many years and then smoked on top of that, it now takes me 3x as much as my buddies to get blasted like them. That's good in one way as I get to enjoy smoking for flavor more, but I end up smoking a lot more bud than I used to.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 24, 2016)

would love to see how that gorilla turns out ,,,good luck


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 24, 2016)

zigggy said:


> would love to see how that gorilla turns out ,,,good luck


 
a little scared on gor. glue. worried about how stable the fem seeds are. also the heavy tric production i read has caused some others indoor mold issues. i have never had indoor mold issues. fingers crossed.. the 12 seeds i dropped from "elev8 ALL STARTED. only 2/3 of ssc have germinated.  old???


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 24, 2016)

Looking forward to the new grow, nice lineup


----------



## Gooch (Aug 29, 2016)

as long as you have humidity, air flow under control and calcium getting into the plant you will be free from mold issues


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 29, 2016)

Gooch said:


> as long as you have humidity, air flow under control and calcium getting into the plant you will be free from mold issues


 
yes, have those. thanks gooch. a little more excited on gg now.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 6, 2016)

i am gonna post 4 or 5 sets of pics on this grow. 2 in veg. 3 in flower.. i had a couple of late poppers that poked up at least a week after others. They are still fragile.. also i have (6) gals that are similar in that they have leaf curl under. all (6) are very similar. 2 are Lsd, 2 are sour diesel and 2 are headband aka sour diesel, different parents. the other (7) strains are fine. there are 6 plants grouped together with the same issue. see pics...    the soil is happy frog on top half and ocean forest on the bottom half. no ammendments, no feed...  i ran out of happy frog during the last 2 transplants. used just a little green lite on top. Under t5s and homemade cfl light...    any thoughts would be great. THANKS!! 

View attachment 031.jpg


View attachment 026.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 035.jpg


View attachment 003-001.jpg


View attachment 1039.jpg


View attachment 1018.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2016)

They look like happy plants but you may want to add a little bit of Epsom salt to the water. That crinkly look on them can be an early sign of being a little short on magnesium.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 11, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> They look like happy plants but you may want to add a little bit of Epsom salt to the water. That crinkly look on them can be an early sign of being a little short on magnesium.


 
thanks bud, will give it a shot next water. they look a little better but something is still off a bit on these 6...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Im also noticing what may be a little nutrient burn on a couple of them. You may have the mixture off just a bit. A little too hot I think. Hold off on adding the Epsom for another week to see how they do. They may clear it and take off.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 11, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Im also noticing what may be a little nutrient burn on a couple of them. You may have the mixture off just a bit. A little too hot I think. Hold off on adding the Epsom for another week to see how they do. They may clear it and take off.


 
 yes pup, i ALWAYS get a little tip burn when a few babies dig thru happy frog and touch ocean forest when little. it goes away quick though and off to races.. thanks


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 11, 2016)

grows 10 weeks now. 10-14 days till chop. a nice pic of a blue dream. 

View attachment buds 019.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2016)

Wow on the bd... very nice for a ten week plant.  

On your seedlings, is there a way for you to water without leaving the leaves wet?  By keeping the leaves wet with out a huge fan going is inviting powdery mildew or mold. 

You got lots going on... greenest of mojo for you.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 11, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Wow on the bd... very nice for a ten week plant.
> 
> On your seedlings, is there a way for you to water without leaving the leaves wet? By keeping the leaves wet with out a huge fan going is inviting powdery mildew or mold.
> 
> You got lots going on... greenest of mojo for you.


 
yes!! tons going on. never had indoor mold or powdery mildew. will dry off leaves or better yet, not get wet. thanks for heads up rose. oh, have (2) 16 inch oscillating fans in a 96 by 54 inch tent.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 11, 2016)

that is good the two fans. .. yes, keep those leaves dry and you will miss a lot of heartache.   fun stuff right there gh.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2016)

Rock n roll


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 12, 2016)

good pics and my thoughts on them coming soon. love harvest!!


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 19, 2016)

20% trimmed and am very impressed with jack herer. both plants (freebees), have several large, xtra hard, cover in sticky buds. i stopped to order (15) more fems..  dark green leaves. easy hand pull trimming. like everything about them. :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2016)

Grasshopper, well, I think now I am going to have to get off my behind and get some Jack Herer ordered.  Where did you get the seeds?  Isn't it fun to find something new that you really like?


----------



## Lesso (Dec 19, 2016)

Just about to ask that as well. I have only grown auto jacks. Jack herer is def on my short list to grow.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 19, 2016)

thg, your interest in jack herer was what made me drop the (3) seeds. REALLY like them!! they were freebees from "SINGLE SEED CENTRE".. thank u!!


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 23, 2016)

also soo impressed with blackberry dream. ordered 24 fems today. incredible plant. v ery consistant plant to plant, rock hard, very large buds. dripping. heaviest plants i ever grew. easy trims, few leaves. blackberry dream, gorilla glue from ELEV8 SEEDS. JACK HERER FROM SINGLE CENTRE.. MORE THAN PLEASED WITH THESE..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 24, 2016)

That BlackBerry Dream sounds awesome.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 24, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> That BlackBerry Dream sounds awesome.



STARTED (6) BBD SEEDS. all germinated and huge buds throughout. even coat hanger size branches had nice sized rock hard buds. so impressed with all (3) strains. BBD, GG AND JAck h. only had (2) jack herers. both are SO great. strains are so consistent. i would bet if i only grew these (3) AND also INCREDIBLE BULK WAS PRETTY IMPRESSIVE  as well, i would have blown away the 1 gram per watt. buds are so dense and heavy. weight wise. like herbies, u cant use a credit card any more with "elev8 seeds". CAN order online but u have to send them a check but so worth the extra effort. took pics but still too busy to think about downloading, posting etc. 10 daYS SHOULD BE CAUGHT UP. SORRY on caps. they ran out of blackberry dream. bUT just got baCk in stock. bet they run out pretty quick. blue dream, y-greica, headband, blumberg sour deisel put to shame. REALLY not bad but not likely to grow again and still have some of these seeds.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 3, 2017)

finished trim on all plants. never again will do 2 tents at the same finish time.  by far my favorites were blackberry dream, jack herer, pakistan valley and gorilla glue. very excited to regrow these 4 strains!! lsd was very nice as well. some bud pics.. 

View attachment buds 085.jpg


View attachment day tent 012 - Copy.jpg


View attachment day tent 034 - Copy.jpg


View attachment day tent 060 - Copy.jpg


View attachment day tent 074 - Copy.jpg


View attachment mj 024.jpg


View attachment mj 046.jpg


View attachment mj 047.jpg


View attachment mj 057.jpg


View attachment mj 128.jpg


View attachment mj 1020.jpg


View attachment night tent 018.jpg


View attachment night tent 039.jpg


View attachment night tent 040.jpg


View attachment night tent 051.jpg


View attachment night tent 064.jpg


View attachment night tent 083.jpg


View attachment night tent 125.jpg


View attachment night tent 173.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 3, 2017)

Fan.....tastic


----------



## Budlight (Jan 3, 2017)

All I have to say is wow like really wow excellent job my friend


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 4, 2017)

holy whack-a-mole!!!! That looks like automatic "bud pic of the year". I need to down load those and make a revolving screen saver. Solid work dude :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 4, 2017)

We will definitely need a smoke report on those in the coming weeks


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 4, 2017)

thanks!! the 2 jack herers were actually "critical jack herers" from delicious seeds.(single seed freebees). really impressed with "elev8 seeds". also wanna try their "sour patch kiss". may post more pics sometime. wont allow more than 20 pics in one shot. again, thanks for kind words.


----------



## Moo (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh man.... Very nice.  Inspiring as all hell.  I can't wait to get a set up inside and treat em right.... Outside where I'm at is stressful for them.... Pretty great always of course but man those are fat colas .  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

Very very very nice my friend,,,Wow.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 11, 2017)

thanks so much!! the strains appear to be getting better. just ordered a gorilla glue #4 cross with thc bomb. BOMB GORILLA BOMB. i wanna order another new cross L.A. confidential cross with chocolope. L.A. CHOCOLAT. both these are in fem version and in stock!!! sigh...so many seeds, not enough time or space..


----------



## Lesso (Jan 11, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> thanks so much!! the strains appear to be getting better. just ordered a gorilla glue #4 cross with thc bomb. BOMB GORILLA BOMB. i wanna order another new cross L.A. confidential cross with chocolope. L.A. CHOCOLAT. both these are in fem version and in stock!!! sigh...so many seeds, not enough time or space..



I hope you do a grow journal on the gorilla bomb. I grew out a thc bomb and it was killer.


----------



## Gooch (Jan 12, 2017)

killed it Booom Mic Drop :lama:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 12, 2017)

lol, thanks!! yea thc bomb is a killer strain and i have seen what gg#4 is like. cant wait to drop seeds. will do a journal...  chocolope everyone loves to smoke. confidential cheese was my most loved bud (discontinued) and is a child of L.A. confidential. what a good cross that should be.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 14, 2017)

(2) reports back. first was my most unlikely pick(by outside appearance), is blue dream. the second report was from a long time smoker is critical jack herer. absolutely loved it. dinafem at single seed..thank u thg


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 18, 2017)

Grass hopper, those are epic buds, well done! :goodposting::holysheep:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 18, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> Grass hopper, those are epic buds, well done! :goodposting::holysheep:



kind of u dan. thanks!!


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 2, 2017)

pup, ** y-griega is a big hit. too bad my yield was less than average,,
      **lsd produced lots of big buds and is much loved!!
     **critical jack herer, will grow this strain always. mucho excellent!!
     **incredible bulk, really nice strain but think i can do a little better..
     **blackberry dream, maybe the best all around strain i have grown. i love it!
    **blue dream, as u stated pup, a large yielding, not dense buds and a daytime smoke. will not grow this strain again. a friend pushed me into b.d..
    ** #818 headband, very pleased, large yield, excellent finished smells and smooth bud. strong. all good!!
    ** pakistan valley, what a gift this was from single seed. another one with large yields and also maybe the best strain i have grown. will always try and grow this!!
    ** gorilla glue, its all as stated at elev8 website. really nice!!
    ** blimburn sour diesel, i had a little root rot, only in this strain. finished buds though were typical of sour diesel. very good. but because of the root rot issue, i am trying other sour diesels. trying as many types of sour diesel as possible to find my favorite. 

thats my take. found a few heroes and a few not..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice  of course I can only do 3 at a time so I am still stumped as to which ones to go with. I have to go with one being Pineapple chunk as that one seems to be unique in how it stops my IBSD, so that cuts me down to 2 new strains that I can try. I have a max height from soil to light of 5' so I have to scrog those plants that tend to get leggy.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow GH, I need to drop by more often, you crushed that last harvest. Gratz.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 4, 2017)

that last grow, the only tall one was a bluedream. almost hit ceiling. all others med. to shortish.

thanks krave!! hey i'm gonna copy a pic of your before and after. tape it in my grow area to remind me to lollypop higher. i never take off as much as i should. also your finish pick is incredible. only gg#4 pics in that league. should be on a tee shirt. lol.  really.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you very much for you kind words. When I trim up I follow a pretty simple pattern. Maybe this will help.

If from seed let go 7 nodes high and top, once sexed take off the bottom three nodes ( that should leave you 6 shoots) then go up the remaining shoots and take off the bottom three nodes. @ ten days your gonna go back and trim anything that didn't make it to within 2 ft of the top of the canopy....work from the inside, then look the plant over and if any fan is covering a bud site take it. Then over the grow as you see them bush back up....from the inside out take one fan a day if they are covering any buds....my goal is not to take any after the ten day trim tbh.

Clones are to be shaped so that they resemble a plant from bean, being a clone its a bit tougher but you want to try and shape the plant the same way....also trying not to injure the plant after the 10th day of flower. All the same rules apply, just make sure you take off the bottom 2/3 rds so the top forms all the buds and gets all the energy.....your shooting for less bud with way more weight. Using this method you will need to support the buds with stakes or your gonna risk the plant breaking itself in the last week of flower when it finally bulks up and get ripe.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 5, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Thank you very much for you kind words. When I trim up I follow a pretty simple pattern. Maybe this will help.
> 
> If from seed let go 7 nodes high and top, once sexed take off the bottom three nodes ( that should leave you 6 shoots) then go up the remaining shoots and take off the bottom three nodes. @ ten days your gonna go back and trim anything that didn't make it to within 2 ft of the top of the canopy....work from the inside, then look the plant over and if any fan is covering a bud site take it. Then over the grow as you see them bush back up....from the inside out take one fan a day if they are covering any buds....my goal is not to take any after the ten day trim tbh.
> 
> Clones are to be shaped so that they resemble a plant from bean, being a clone its a bit tougher but you want to try and shape the plant the same way....also trying not to injure the plant after the 10th day of flower. All the same rules apply, just make sure you take off the bottom 2/3 rds so the top forms all the buds and gets all the energy.....your shooting for less bud with way more weight. Using this method you will need to support the buds with stakes or your gonna risk the plant breaking itself in the last week of flower when it finally bulks up and get ripe.



got some good seedlings i just put in 5 by 5s. i will follow your instructions to the letter if i can. thank you kraven!! hats off..


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

Thats good, it takes a bit of practice and thinking about it but after a few goes you sorta just see what each plants needs to shape out correctly. You will over do it once and the next time not enough...but each time you get a bit more comfortable....and faster. Good luck and green mojo, I'll be watching


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 13, 2017)

a few new pics of current grow 60 days in flower. chop is 2 weeks away. will get much better pics without fans blowing, packed tent etc... 

View attachment IMG_4946.jpg


View attachment IMG_4939.jpg


View attachment IMG_4935.jpg


View attachment IMG_4929.jpg


View attachment IMG_4926.jpg


View attachment IMG_4937.jpg


View attachment IMG_4951.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2017)

You did a fine job on these GH, the finish is gonna be another example of your excellent work.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 14, 2017)

nice job with the trich rails man holy smokes


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 14, 2017)

exciting at this point. thanks gooch, kraven..


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 5, 2017)

my first and last 3 gal. soil grow. am going back to 5 gals. and maybe try a 7 gal grow... though buds have nice trics, the bud diameters were puny. overall bulk is lacking from the norm...      i was more than impressed with "amherst sour diesel". this is the 4th sour diesel strain i have tried and by far the best. 

View attachment IMG_5094.jpg


View attachment IMG_5095.jpg


View attachment IMG_5097.jpg


View attachment IMG_5185.jpg


View attachment IMG_5198.jpg


View attachment IMG_5202.jpg


View attachment IMG_5205.jpg


View attachment IMG_5209.jpg


View attachment IMG_5212.jpg


View attachment IMG_5215.jpg


View attachment IMG_5219.jpg


View attachment IMG_5224.jpg


View attachment IMG_5241.jpg


View attachment IMG_5242.jpg


View attachment IMG_5244.jpg


View attachment IMG_5250.jpg


View attachment IMG_5252.jpg


View attachment IMG_5258.jpg


View attachment IMG_5267.jpg


View attachment IMG_5270.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 5, 2017)

a few more pics. 

View attachment IMG_5276.jpg


View attachment IMG_5289.jpg


View attachment IMG_5294.jpg


View attachment IMG_5303.jpg


View attachment IMG_5308.jpg


View attachment IMG_5309.jpg


View attachment IMG_5312.jpg


View attachment IMG_5314.jpg


View attachment IMG_5319.jpg


View attachment IMG_5332.jpg


View attachment IMG_5334.jpg


View attachment IMG_5339.jpg


View attachment IMG_5345.jpg


View attachment IMG_5360.jpg


View attachment IMG_5424.jpg


View attachment IMG_5431.jpg


View attachment IMG_5434.jpg


View attachment IMG_5435.jpg


View attachment IMG_5456.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow man, nice work ! :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 6, 2017)

That is some fine looking flowers Brother. Good work


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 6, 2017)

thanks, looking forward to trying amherst in 5 gals. they were the most consistent and best yielding as well. smell is between roses and carnations. very sweet. hard to ask for more.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2017)

Holy cow! Just stumbled across this thread. I need to look more often. Great looking flowers!


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 8, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Holy cow! Just stumbled across this thread. I need to look more often. Great looking flowers!



hiya neighbor, if you are planning on an outdoor grow this spring, get something that is mold resistant. pineapple chunk, the church, ams (anti mold seed) and even lsd are all mold resistant which is a must have for growing in our woods. the last year i grew a few strains that were not, i lost everything to mold.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks hopper. I have some clones that I think I am going to see how they do. Not mold resistant as far as I know. I just can't see growing inside during the summer. I lost a bit of my outdoor plant last summer. It poured like something fierce about 2 weeks before I was ready. I put a canopy up and shook the water off but these plants won't be on my yard so they will be roughing it. Unless you want some of the clones. I have 2 Satori, 2 green crack and 1 CBD nordle(I think). I will have to double check my labels. I am forgetful...


----------



## yarddog (Apr 9, 2017)

I should have brought my ski's.    That sour D looks great.    Really good looking plants grasshopper.   Nice work.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 9, 2017)

thanks dog, it's not me, amherst is a great strain. cant wait to grow again.

sincere thank you oldfog!! love to try out your satori and green crack but like you have too much going on or in. i will be putting o.d. plants in ground before month end. gonna rototill again. exciting!! GOODLUCK!!


----------

